
A Second Snowden Has Leaked a Mother Lode of Drone Docs - kushti
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/a-second-snowden-leaks-a-mother-lode-of-drone-docs/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10392636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10392636)

